# Waders



## ddannewitz (Nov 6, 2007)

I have had two pair of LaCrosse chest waders in the last three years and now my new pair is leaking. Please advise on the best pair of waders to buy. Thanks.


----------



## Ed Hogan (Mar 14, 2007)

I have the Cabella 5 mil Armor flex. Have had them for 3 years and hunt beaver swamps, no leaks yet.


----------



## ddannewitz (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank You.


----------



## TestDawg (Nov 27, 2007)

Sunrise Kennels said:


> I have the Cabella 5 mil Armor flex. Have had them for 3 years and hunt beaver swamps, no leaks yet.


I have these same waders, excellent product. I've worn them in my deer stand as well when the weather is ugly and have been warm and dry.


----------



## Ed Hogan (Mar 14, 2007)

TestDawg said:


> I have these same waders, excellent product. I've worn them in my deer stand as well when the weather is ugly and have been warm and dry.


I have done the same, Big Buck working a island that was chest deep water through the swamp. Too rough for the boat and too deep for the atv. Needless to say me and my climbing stand came out and went back in to float the buck back out to load in the truck. I love these waders because they work well and are comfortable enough to put on before I even leave the house.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Check out the Orvis waders.You can wear them as waist high,or pull up section for chest high.They have lace ups,and insulated booties.They are pricey(525.00)...but they are worth it.


----------



## TheNewGuy (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a pair of Cabelas Super mag 1600 and Love em. worn em for 2 seasons with no problems.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Cabellas 1600 5mm three years and counting, great waders!
________
Chrysler Hemi engine picture


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I think that Orvis waders are way overpriced.
I'd be looking at Cabelas.
But I have La Crosse, waist high, 1200 grams of Thinsulate, neoprene and they do just fine.


----------

